
Libgraal: GraalVM compiler as a precompiled GraalVM native image - fniephaus
https://medium.com/graalvm/libgraal-graalvm-compiler-as-a-precompiled-graalvm-native-image-26e354bee5c
======
pragmaticlurker
but still no Windows support for native image, plus no position independent
code on *nix platforms

~~~
grashalm
This is about using native-image for the Graal compiler when used as a JIT in
HotSpot. There are Windows builds for this available here[1]. Not sure what
you mean by position independent code in the context of libgraal. But I don't
think it is relevant.

[1] [https://www.graalvm.org/downloads/](https://www.graalvm.org/downloads/)

~~~
pjmlp
> We provide pre-built binaries for GraalVM CE for Linux and Mac OS X on x86
> 64-bit systems.

No mention of Windows

~~~
grashalm
> No mention of Windows

Indeed. That description should be fixed. One click away there is a Windows
build:
[https://github.com/oracle/graal/releases](https://github.com/oracle/graal/releases)

------
nullwasamistake
They're still keeping performance optimizations out of CE (free) version.
Unheard of for a language runtime and quite crappy

------
singularity2001
can it be run in wasm and output native code (instead of teavm bytecode)?

~~~
pron
I assume that a WASM backend could be created for Graal Native Image, so that
it could compile Java byteocde to WASM ahead of time, but I wonder what
benefits that would have over compiling bytecode to JS (as TeaVM does).

~~~
singularity2001
There is now a pure wasm version of TeaVM. My idea was that graal could run in
wasm and compile to wasm, the (only) benefits would be faster and smaller
code.

~~~
pron
I'm not sure it would be either. JS has a good JIT that Java code can
significantly benefit from (much more than, say, C) -- WASM doesn't, so
compiling to JS could actually be faster; JS also has a GC and WASM doesn't,
which means that the image must contain a GC, making it larger, not smaller.
Either way, it's speculation, but I don't think it's obvious that compiling
Java bytecode to WASM is preferable to compiling it to JS, but maybe the TeaVM
maintainers can share their experience.

